# AFV club question



## myk (Oct 5, 1999)

This is my first time I purchased an AFC Club model. Kit Se73508 (Japanese navy Submariine I-58 Late w/Kaiten). Upon opening the kit I found that there is no instruction sheet. Is this normal? I was hoping that someone on this board might have the instruction sheet or know how to get one.
Thanks you for help everyone.
mike


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

WWW.1999.co.JP is a hobby store that usually posts pictures of the instructions.
http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10106468


----------



## myk (Oct 5, 1999)

Els
You are the "man of the hour". Thank you very much, that is a very interesting link. 
mike


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

I am glad I was able to help out.


----------

